# Pump-to-Carb fuel line issues



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm having problems with my new stainless fuel line on my 70 GTO. I already had to swap out my fuel pump with a 1970 fuel pump, but the line still hits the belt where it comes out of the pump. I also have an edelbrock 1405 carburetor and the line doesn't line up to where it goes into the carb. I'd like to bend it 90 degrees if possible and then run a rubber line to the carb. If I ran a rubber line as it sits it would have an "S" curve, which doesn't sound ideal to me. I don't want to break or kink the line, and I don't have the tools to make my own line, so what would you suggest I do to fix these issues? More pictures to come later.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting... If it were mine, I would shorten the distance from the 90* elbow to the pump mount. That will require cutting and flaring the end. The flaring tools are available to rent at most auto parts stores, so don't let that stop you.

Just my $.02 worth

Chuck


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, shorten the end for clearance. You won't get it to line up with an Edelbrock up top, they are made for Quadrajets. I shortened mine and flared an AN fitting on the end to match the Edelbrock fuel log and filter. Stay away from the rubber lines, just a fire waiting to happen. If you need a little flex have a short stainless aeroquip one made with correct compression fittings for between your two hard lines. Also a lot of us run the clear plastic throw away filters in the short rubber line just before the pump, they will catch any big debris from the tank before it gets into the pump or 20.00 filter in front of the carb. I keep a handful on the shelf from swap meets, 5 minutes and a buck to swap if it looks dirty.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Either re-bend the line (carefully) or shorten up the end where it goes into the pump. *Do NOT run rubber line!* Fire bad, very bad... :willy: 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What these gents have said. You can even run a brass 90 degree coupler into the pump and go with a straight line. Any 'real' auto machine shop/parts store can bend a line for you if you can't. Nix on the rubber for any distance. The stock set-up on my '67 has some rubber, but not much, and not on a bend.


----------

